

Why the Chromebook Pixel Matters - SparksZilla
http://refer.ly/why-the-chromebook-pixel-matters/c/6e2cf9c47f9311e2bfbf22000a1db8fa

======
caracaleo
Will be really curious to see the next iteration stands up. Would also love to
be a fly on the wall at Microsoft this week

~~~
notatoad
I think ultimately the Chromebook Pixel is going to be great for windows
laptops. Google's main goal here seems to be not to actually sell any laptops,
but to set a benchmark for reviewers. In every review of any windows laptop
right now, the benchmark for build quality is the macbook pro, but reviewer's
opinions generally seem to be that the MBP is a sort of pie-in-the-sky thing
that windows laptops shouldn't even have to aspire to be. now the another
laptop of this quality exists, it should be a bit more of an expected standard
rather than an upper bound.

